# Bush Hog 296



## pgfaini (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, I finally tore up my Hi-Co 5ft. "Bush Hog", Hit a stump in some tall weeds, and tore the frame from the deck. Been using it for over 20 years, going through a set of blades, and new stump jumper. Didn't want to repair it, since I really needed a six footer. I've got a '69 Ford 4000, with a six foot tread, and much of my bush hogging was maintaining the ditches along 1/2 mi. of road. Trying to get the weeds with a bush hog one foot narrower than my tractor required some maneuveres that have become more difficult with the years (Or maybe I'm just getting wiser with the years):winky: 

Anyway, went to my local dealer, only to find that they were out of 286's, Bush Hog was replacing them with new model 296's. Checked every tractor dealer in 50 miles, with no luck. 

Finally got one of the first 296's shipped, and was surprised at the size of the unit. They now have a smooth deck, a flex top mounting frame, and weigh a whopping 1200 lbs. (approx). They also have a whopping price tag, almost $1800 delivered. Twice what some dealers were charging for 286's not long ago.

Mounted it on my tractor, and soon found out front end weights were needed. I've mounted a Ford cast iron bracket, and two 85lb. weights, to balance the load. BOY does this unit cut smooth. Must be the weight that keeps it in line. Got to respect it, and turn carefully, no power steering on my tractor. The slip clutch is a nice feature, I used to go through boxes of 1/2" X 3" bolts (shear pins).


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

MAN! That's one heavy 6 footer! When I got my "hog" (JD 5') the clutch was shot and only part of it was there. I tore it off and went to shear bolts. I went thru a "box" of them before I learned how to use it! When I had it behind my IH 460, I'd break them all the time. I now have it behind my 8N and have broken 4 in 2 years. It has something to do with torque at the first revolution. 
Congrats on the new toy!


----------



## pgfaini (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks, With independant PTO, I used to engage it at about 900rpm, but it started shearing bolts on hitting light obstacles a few years ago. I believe it was due to wear at the gearbox output spline, allowing inertia to cut the bolts. The universals were in pretty good shape, I'd change the bearings when play developed. Can't believe that Hi-Co gearbox took the abuse I gave it, it's still as tight as new. The 296 has a 130hp gearbox. The 4000 is a 53hp tractor. Should last me forever.


----------

